# How do i transition 8 week old chicks to free range???



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

I have been letting my 30 or so chicks and ducks outside in a big pen since they were 4 weeks old. Some of the chicks in this batch are 8 weeks and some are around 6 weeks. We need to let them free range on our 10 acre pasture but, since it's hawk season, i'm a little worried because they aren't the size of a normal grown chicken yet. I'm also worried because i'm afraid they won't come back to their coop at night(though I can still see them) and we'll have to round up 30 chickens, some that won't come to me on command. Do yall have any tips of what I could do? Do i need to sit out there and watch them every day? Though I have stuff to do during the day... HELP!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since it's hawk season and you don't want to lose them to the predators the safest thing is to have them in a covered run until they are closer to full size.

The problem is, chickens are easy for Red Tails to carry off. So you will probably still lose some to them and other predators. 

Chickens instinctively stay near cover, don't' wander all that far from their coops so I don't think they'll be wandering your entire ten acres.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said, and as long as they are established with their coop, that is where they are going to come home to roost.


----------



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

Okay Thank yall so much!!!!


----------



## Coop Control (Mar 3, 2021)

Guard dogs help scare hawks/predatory birds away. If you have dogs you can let them out a few hours before nightfall and let them eat the grass.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dogs are not an absolute when it comes to overhead predators. Mine would be outside with me and I'd be within 50 feet of my birds when a hawk would swoop in. 

Crows are about the best protection there is.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Dogs are not an absolute when it comes to overhead predators. Mine would be outside with me and I'd be within 50 feet of my birds when a hawk would swoop in.
> 
> Crows are about the best protection there is.


True.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

LittleChickenMama said:


> Okay Thank yall so much!!!!


I have a little scenario. My mama hen and her chicks were never separated from the flock. Day 3 they were in the run with the others and from day 4 have foraged with the others(which I supervise their foraging because of hawks), My chicks are 4 weeks and 4 days old. the other 6 hens will be a year old next month and the rooster is 1 years old. When the mama hen abandons her chicks how will the flock react to unprotected chicks? The chicks are very independent but in facing the adults without mama for a buffer concerns me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't worry about it. They're already a part of the flock. It's if they hadn't been living with the flock things could be difficult.


----------

